# Selenium dosing for nigerians?



## mistivydel (Apr 23, 2013)

This is my first post here, and I'm looking for some insight about dosing my Nigerians for Selenium and Vitamin E gel for the first time?

There are so many warnings about selenium being toxic if they get too much, so I really want to be careful about it. I know for sure I'm in a selenium deficient area (northern California) and also that my goats have unfortunately been eating really inadequate loose minerals (new minerals on the way!). One of my girls is most likely pregnant, unless of course she's just skipping a heat because of some kind of deficiency, and we'll figure out if the other is pregnant in just a couple weeks. I really want to give them a selenium boost asap, and then plan to do it again in 3-4 months when they're getting closer to kidding. 

Anyways, I just don't know if I should reduce the recommended dose of the gel I'm getting since I have mini goats? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:welcome: ...to TGS!

I don't use the paste/gel...I use BoSe, but i've heard of some nigerian dwarf breeders using the full 4 cc dose and others using half of that. I think i'd rather be safe and use half the recommended dosage if I went with the paste though...for nigerians.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I give my nigerian's 4 cc of the paste and I have had no problems with that


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

When I called the manufacturer they said the 4ml dosage was for a 100 lb goat so I cut it in half. However, I am a new breeder. This is my first batch of kids on the way. I am gld to see that I could have safely doubled it  What is BoSe?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you are with us Tapsmom! It's all is a huge learning curve.
Injectable BoSe (from vet) is Vitamin E & Selenium. 
The dose is 1cc pr 40lbs.


----------



## mistivydel (Apr 23, 2013)

That's so helpful!!
Thanks for all your tips. I'll probably start with a half dose to be on the safe side, especially since I'm hoping they're pregnant and I'll be doing it again in about 3 months. 

Thank you!


----------

